# Help writing letter to get an owner to sell



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I need to sell my home and find a place in the same school district. Selling my place is the easy part; finding a new, cheaper, home is not. 

My problems are; it's a highly prized school and social district, I want at least 2.5 acres zoned agricultural, the property needs to be no higher than 180k, and I need a livable home! Average home sale price for this district is about 350k. 

My county government has a web system and I'm able to view properties and owners. I've located several potential homes this way. 

I'd like to write a letter to owners to see if any are willing to sell. 

I want to try to ensure they don't thing I'm an agent trolling. I am a buyer stuck in a bad position following a divorce, I have kids and love the farm life. 

Can you help me word a letter?


----------



## ncchickenmama (Aug 21, 2013)

If I was in that position I'd probably look for something older that perhaps needs some work but that could still be livable. That type of house is probably more likely to be on some land but still be in your budget. I'm thinking sometimes small farms that have been abandoned or parcels where the house is vacant the owners might consider selling if they know you will take good care of the property and improve the land. You can look up the tax parcels on the county GIS systems to get the owner's information.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Write your letter the same way you've written your post. Your post is clear, precise and honest which is the way your letter should be.


----------



## bertneru (Jun 29, 2009)

SJSFarm said:


> I need to sell my home and find a place in the same school district. Selling my place is the easy part; finding a new, cheaper, home is not.
> 
> My problems are; it's a highly prized school and social district, I want at least 2.5 acres zoned agricultural, the property needs to be no higher than 180k, and I need a livable home! Average home sale price for this district is about 350k.
> 
> ...




Dear Sir/Madam,
I am a buyer stuck in a bad position following a divorce and hoping to buy a house in this area to keep my kids in the same school district. I wish to express my interest for buying your house. I apologise if this letter seems intrusive, but Iâm not having much luck with estate agents! If you are considering selling your house then please read on;

My name is _______. I am ___ and I currently live near _____. I work at _______. I am looking for a 2 or 3 bedroom house somewhere in _______. I want to find somewhere that could be my home for many years. I have sent you this letter because I particularly like the area where you live and my kids can keep socializing with friends they developed over the years. I will consider houses in any condition as long as there are no major structural problems.

I have my finances in place and am chain free so could proceedwith buying a house immediately. As I have contacted you directly you would avoid paying estate agentâs fees. If you are considering selling your house then please contact me either by phone or e-mail. Thank you very much for your time.

Kind Regards,
_______________

This is a sample letter that may work for you....


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I would not lead with "stuck in a bad place after a divorce." 
That screams "MONEY PROBLEMS!" and even if the letter goes on to say the prospective buyer has his finances in order ... you can never fix a bad first impression. 

Might be better to say, "I'm looking to downsize but would like to keep my kids in the same school district."


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Send a SIMPLE letter to the owner asking if they would be interested in selling. I would not put my personal affairs/issues on the table the first time I reached out to contact them. You can bring particular issues to the table if they respond to your letter.

Mike


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I would never write a letter at all. If I got such a letter, I would think it was too weird. 
I would advertise in a local paper about wanting to buy and my requirements, leaving out the price considerations, then go immediately to check it out if someone contacts me If I found a place that seemed within negotiating distance, I would telling the owner how much I like what they have done and I value it too.
At least, I got my second house that way.
Another person got his house by stopping when he saw the owner in the yard to tell them he liked their place so much and, if they decided to sell, would they please contact him first? It was a year later but they did work themselves into deciding to sell and were happy to avoid the hassles of marketing by calling him and negotiating a sale that did well by both parties.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

where I want to said:


> *I would never write a letter at all. If I got such a letter, I would think it was too weird. *
> I would advertise in a local paper about wanting to buy and my requirements, leaving out the price considerations, then go immediately to check it out if someone contacts me If I found a place that seemed within negotiating distance, I would telling the owner how much I like what they have done and I value it too.
> At least, I got my second house that way.
> Another person got his house by stopping when he saw the owner in the yard to tell them he liked their place so much and, if they decided to sell, would they please contact him first? It was a year later but they did work themselves into deciding to sell and were happy to avoid the hassles of marketing by calling him and negotiating a sale that did well by both parties.


Glad that worked for you! Advertising is one way to attract Sellers. Then, the Seller can choose to contact or not.

While some folks prefer not to use Realtors, Agents, or Real Estate Attorneys, this is one situation where it would be a much greater benefit to the Buyer. Why? Because the above post nails one point (I bolded it). A letter of Intent to Buy is not usually seen as a scam. Why? The Owner can check out the Realtor, Agent, or Real Estate Attorney. Of course, the Buyer has far more protection utilizing a Real Estate Contract, approved by the State involved. I keep reading all sorts of stories - Buyer regrets. I would never buy a property or home without utilizing a Realtor, Agent, or Real Estate Attorney. With ten years of experience in real estate, not worth experiencing all the nightmares. Of course, there are good happy stories, but less of them.

I also would never give a Seller any personal information about myself. 

Sure, one can show up at homes to stop and chat with the Owner of a home he or she was interested in buying. However, that is a risk, as well. Unless there was some sort of rapport established, the Owner could also call the Police and report the interested party. If a complete stranger showed up at our property, I would politely request that person depart immediately. If the person was just driving by and stopped, I would simply say thanks and never contact that person to purchase my property, even if I wanted to sell later. A neighbor or someone I knew personally, yes. We do have a property that isn't in a neighborhood, as it is rural. No one is welcome on our property without being invited by us first. The only exception is a neighbor. We had two different guys drive up our driveway, get out of their vehicles, and talk to us. The first one was selling something and I never buy from any one who trespasses on my property! The other guy wanted to introduce himself and gave us his business card. Too bad, the guy doesn't know I would never hire someone for a service he or she just showed up, trespassed on our property for the sole purpose of selling a service. 

I may be a Realtor, but I do not believe in being intrusive, cold-calling, trespassing, or harassing folks in any way.


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin (Dec 3, 2002)

I would keep it fairly short. As someone mentioned leave out the bad place part. Keep it positive. I have in the past sold houses that I had no intention of selling just because I was impressed by the people approaching me to buy a house. As my realtor always says, "ya never know". Good luck!


----------

